# Questions JD185



## wwest40 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just purchased this:

Deere 185, Kawasaki FC540V engine, Mikumi carb, Sunstrand hydrostatic transmission, Kansaki differential.

48" deck with 2 bag powerflo.

Purchased the technical manual, TM1351 on-line. After a weekend of "restoration" work I was able to mow the lawn. 

But:

Engine idle seems fine, full RPM begins to miss as if choke was partially closed. It isn't and it does the same thing with the filter removed. Plastic float not sunk, carefully sandpapered the float valve rubber "cone" tip. The carb appears to have a replaceable float valve seat but haven't yet tried to extract it.

Only guessing but where can I get new float, float cutoff needle valve, and a needle valve seat...??

Kanzaki diff'l appeared to be dry. Drained it to be sure and then refilled (FULL) with SAE 30 weight.

Drained and refilled the Sunstrand hydrostatic transmission with SAE 30 weight.

Is there oil flow-through between the Sunstrand and the Kanzaki..??


----------

